# Hi, I'm Sgt. Striker!



## Sgt. Striker

Hi, I'm Sgt. Striker! I used to hang out at renewamerica.com mb.  I got tired of the trolling and my attitude wasn't the best on there either.  I'm here for a fresh start or clean slate.  I used to give TMI out about my life but I realize now that people only want to discuss the issues politically not personally.  I'm hoping I can make friends even though I'm not sure if this forum welcomes someone who hasn't developed firm beliefs, yet, nor do I identify myself as a conservative or liberal or even a libertarian at this place and time.


----------



## boedicca

Welcome to USMB.

I hope you've had all of your shots.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Welcome.

Gird up thy loins.  There are many odd people here, most of them Democrats.

But then, being independent myself, I'm biased.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Middle of the road is a dangerous place to be...


----------



## Hossfly

Sgt. Striker said:


> Hi, I'm Sgt. Striker! I used to hang out at renewamerica.com mb.  I got tired of the trolling and my attitude wasn't the best on there either.  I'm here for a fresh start or clean slate.  I used to give TMI out about my life but I realize now that people only want to discuss the issues politically not personally.  I'm hoping I can make friends even though I'm not sure if this forum welcomes someone who hasn't developed firm beliefs, yet, nor do I identify myself as a conservative or liberal or even a libertarian at this place and time.







​


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Welcome aboard.

The really loony posters only come out at night.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

_Welcome to USMB, it's nice to meet you! There ARE certain people to avoid, but I'm sure you'll figure that out for yourself. _


----------



## DarkFury

*We WILL make you conservative and proud of it!*


----------



## Sgt. Striker

UnAmericanYOU on renewamerica mmmb referred me to this place.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Pumpkin Row said:


> Welcome to USMB, it's nice to meet you! There ARE certain people to avoid, but I'm sure you'll figure that out for yourself.



Don't sit with the nose pickers...


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Ridgerunner said:


> Don't sit with the nose pickers...


 
Yeah, BHO likes to wipe his boogers off on the back of your shirt.


----------



## Granny

Welcome to the Board.


----------



## mdk

Welcome! Enjoy the circus.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Stasha_Sz said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> The really loony posters only come out at night.



No, the better writing is at night after a few bottles of Rebel Yell because the only way to enjoy this site is drunk and stoned out of your damn mind... of course I still believe there is not enough drugs for me to read the  daytime rants on here!



Sgt. Striker said:


> Hi, I'm Sgt. Striker! I used to hang out at renewamerica.com mb.  I got tired of the trolling and my attitude wasn't the best on there either.  I'm here for a fresh start or clean slate.  I used to give TMI out about my life but I realize now that people only want to discuss the issues politically not personally.  I'm hoping I can make friends even though I'm not sure if this forum welcomes someone who hasn't developed firm beliefs, yet, nor do I identify myself as a conservative or liberal or even a libertarian at this place and time.



I do not know how you found this place but if you ever watched the movie wrong turn, well you're here...

Welcome to the insane asylum and straight jackets are never optional!


----------



## Sgt. Striker

My avatar is the KKK kicked out monument in my town.  Google it if you wish.


----------



## Ridgerunner

This Home town?

Lilly, PA - KKK Kicked Out Monument


----------



## Sgt. Striker

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard.
> 
> The really loony posters only come out at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the better writing is at night after a few bottles of Rebel Yell because the only way to enjoy this site is drunk and stoned out of your damn mind... of course I still believe there is not enough drugs for me to read the  daytime rants on here!
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm Sgt. Striker! I used to hang out at renewamerica.com mb.  I got tired of the trolling and my attitude wasn't the best on there either.  I'm here for a fresh start or clean slate.  I used to give TMI out about my life but I realize now that people only want to discuss the issues politically not personally.  I'm hoping I can make friends even though I'm not sure if this forum welcomes someone who hasn't developed firm beliefs, yet, nor do I identify myself as a conservative or liberal or even a libertarian at this place and time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not know how you found this place but if you ever watched the movie wrong turn, well you're here...
> 
> Welcome to the insane asylum and straight jackets are never optional!
Click to expand...


I have all the wrong turns except for number 6 at home.


----------



## Sgt. Striker

Ridgerunner said:


> This Home town?
> 
> Lilly, PA - KKK Kicked Out Monument



Yes


----------



## Ridgerunner

Sgt. Striker said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Home town?
> 
> Lilly, PA - KKK Kicked Out Monument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

​


----------



## Sgt. Striker

We have a lot of history with railroads around here.  The Allegheny Portage railroad was the first to compete against the canals in NY in the 1800s.  Look up staple bend tunnel.  It's all amazing what public works projects did and how the Allegheny Portage railroad was replaced by trains in 1850s.


----------



## Gracie

Sgt. Striker said:


> Hi, I'm Sgt. Striker! I used to hang out at renewamerica.com mb.  I got tired of the trolling and my attitude wasn't the best on there either.  I'm here for a fresh start or clean slate.  I used to give TMI out about my life but I realize now that people only want to discuss the issues politically not personally.  I'm hoping I can make friends even though I'm not sure if this forum welcomes someone who hasn't developed firm beliefs, yet, nor do I identify myself as a conservative or liberal or even a libertarian at this place and time.


Oh. You don't like being shoved in a box with a neat little label either? Good. Me neither.


----------



## Sgt. Striker

Allegheny Portage Railroad National Historic Site (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> No, the better writing is at night after a few bottles of Rebel Yell because the only way to enjoy this site is drunk and stoned out of your damn mind...


 
Rebel Yell? Man it has been years since I had any of that. Appropriately named, let me tell you!


----------



## Sgt. Striker

I made a big mistake once when I voted for the late John Murtha when he ran unopposed in 2004.  I voted against him in 08 when he made that racist rednecks comment about my fellow western Pennsylvanians.


----------



## Gracie

What is your avie??? Looks like klansmen?


----------



## Indeependent

How many times did you Striker?


----------



## Sgt. Striker

Gracie said:


> What is your avie??? Looks like klansmen?



Google it.  It's a monument.  KKK kicked out.


----------



## Gracie

Sgt. Striker said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your avie??? Looks like klansmen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google it.  It's a monument.  KKK kicked out.
Click to expand...

Google a pic??? How does one google a non titled picture?


----------



## Sgt. Striker

Indeependent said:


> How many times did you Striker?



Sgt. Stryker is John Wayne in Sands of Iwo Jima.  My biological family on my mom's side are Strikers.  I was adopted.  That's how I came up with my username.


----------



## Sgt. Striker

Gracie said:


> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your avie??? Looks like klansmen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google it.  It's a monument.  KKK kicked out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google a pic??? How does one google a non titled picture?
Click to expand...


Someone already googled it on here.


----------



## Sgt. Striker

If you look at my avatar there are arms united symbolizing the townspeople kicking the KKK out.


----------



## Gracie

Whatever. All I see..or anyone else will see...is kkk.

Just sayin'


----------



## Sgt. Striker

Gracie said:


> Whatever. All I see..or anyone else will see...is kkk.
> 
> Just sayin'



I just explained what it's about. If there are any questions about it then Google it. In 1924 my town kicked out the KKK. It marked the end of the KKK in my area. They come back for some rallies every now and then. But they weren't welcome here in 1924.


----------



## Hossfly

Gracie said:


> Whatever. All I see..or anyone else will see...is kkk.
> 
> Just sayin'


Time to say good night Gracie.


----------



## Gracie

Sgt. Striker said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever. All I see..or anyone else will see...is kkk.
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just explained what it's about. If there are any questions about it then Google it. In 1924 my town kicked out the KKK. It marked the end of the KKK in my area. They come back for some rallies every now and then. But they weren't welcome here in 1924.
Click to expand...

Whatever.


----------



## Gracie

Hossfly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever. All I see..or anyone else will see...is kkk.
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> Time to say good night Gracie.
Click to expand...

I'm just starting, George.


----------



## Sgt. Striker

I hope no one thinks my avatar is me worshipping the KKK...


----------



## Hossfly

Sgt. Striker said:


> I hope no one thinks my avatar is me worshipping the KKK...


You explained it well. Only Progressive Liberal Democrat Pukes will make a fuss. Fukum.


----------



## Sgt. Striker

I hate to get off topic but isn't Hillary endorsed by both the KKK and black panthers?  That is some union she has along with being supported by pimps and hoes.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Sgt. Striker said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard.
> 
> The really loony posters only come out at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the better writing is at night after a few bottles of Rebel Yell because the only way to enjoy this site is drunk and stoned out of your damn mind... of course I still believe there is not enough drugs for me to read the  daytime rants on here!
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm Sgt. Striker! I used to hang out at renewamerica.com mb.  I got tired of the trolling and my attitude wasn't the best on there either.  I'm here for a fresh start or clean slate.  I used to give TMI out about my life but I realize now that people only want to discuss the issues politically not personally.  I'm hoping I can make friends even though I'm not sure if this forum welcomes someone who hasn't developed firm beliefs, yet, nor do I identify myself as a conservative or liberal or even a libertarian at this place and time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not know how you found this place but if you ever watched the movie wrong turn, well you're here...
> 
> Welcome to the insane asylum and straight jackets are never optional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have all the wrong turns except for number 6 at home.
Click to expand...

_The prequels were a bit dull, in my personal opinion. You already know which mutants will survive, and that the 'heroes' will die._


----------



## Sgt. Striker

I guess I already broke a rule by mentioning another message board on here. Oops.  My bad. oops


----------



## Ridgerunner

Gracie said:


> Google a pic??? How does one google a non titled picture?



Or using the Cortana feature on Microsoft Edge...

Cortana (software) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Ridgerunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google a pic??? How does one google a non titled picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or using the Cortana feature on Microsoft Edge...
Click to expand...

_Or opening "Google Images" and dragging the image in question onto the page._


----------



## Sgt. Striker

Pumpkin Row said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your avie??? Looks like klansmen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google it.  It's a monument.  KKK kicked out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google a pic??? How does one google a non titled picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _By going to Google Images, then dragging the image into the box, it'll show you a guess at the title, and all images that look the same, which will allow you to click them and go straight to the site, at least one of which will give you a background on it._
Click to expand...


Or you can search Google for this image by pressing on the avatar if you have a touch screen tablet or device and go down to search Google for this image.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Sgt. Striker said:


> Hi, I'm Sgt. Striker! I used to hang out at renewamerica.com mb.  I got tired of the trolling and my attitude wasn't the best on there either.  I'm here for a fresh start or clean slate.  I used to give TMI out about my life but I realize now that people only want to discuss the issues politically not personally.  I'm hoping I can make friends even though I'm not sure if this forum welcomes someone who hasn't developed firm beliefs, yet, nor do I identify myself as a conservative or liberal or even a libertarian at this place and time.



I don't like you, get out of here!  Kidding, welcome.


----------



## Sgt. Striker

Sorry don't know how to use all the features on here yet.  Don't know what or whose buttons to press, so to speak.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Sgt. Striker said:


> Sorry don't know how to use all the features on here yet.  Don't know what or whose buttons to press, so to speak.


_At the bottom of each post, there's a 'Reply' button. Using that notifies the person you're replying to, and also quotes that one person automatically. The "+Quote" button works with the "Quick Reply" at the bottom of the screen by pressing "Insert Quotes" so you can reply to multiple people in the order you quoted._


----------



## Sgt. Striker

This site is definitely more welcoming than the other place I mentioned.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Sgt. Striker said:


> This site is definitely more welcoming than the other place I mentioned.


_There are a lot of friendly people here, just avoid the Flame Zone._


----------



## Sgt. Striker

Has anyone here watched Japanese anime?  Rurouni Kenshin is my fave.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Sgt. Striker said:


> Has anyone here watched Japanese anime?  Rurouni Kenshin is my fave.


_I watch it all the time, I highly suggest watching JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. It gets even better with each season. I have a My Anime List account if you want to see my anime ratings: PumpkinRow's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net_


----------



## Sgt. Striker

Pumpkin Row said:


> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here watched Japanese anime?  Rurouni Kenshin is my fave.
> 
> 
> 
> _I watch it all the time, I highly suggest watching JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. It gets even better with each season. I have a My Anime List account if you want to see my anime ratings: PumpkinRow's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net_
Click to expand...


Cool.  My wife got me into anime.  Well it's time I log off. Goodnight.


----------



## Tom Horn

Ridgerunner said:


> This Home town?
> 
> Lilly, PA - KKK Kicked Out Monument



Excellent detective work!


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Pumpkin Row said:


> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here watched Japanese anime?  Rurouni Kenshin is my fave.
> 
> 
> 
> _I watch it all the time, I highly suggest watching JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. It gets even better with each season. I have a My Anime List account if you want to see my anime ratings: PumpkinRow's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net_
Click to expand...

 
Yes, big fan of Anime ever since I was a kid watching Astro-Boy after school. Not sure if I could pick out a favorite, just too many that I like a lot. (GITS; Bubblegum Crisis 2033; Patlabor; Girls und Panzer; She & Her Cat: Everything Flows; Strike Witches; Appleseed...)


----------



## Tom Horn

Sgt. Striker said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here watched Japanese anime?  Rurouni Kenshin is my fave.
> 
> 
> 
> _I watch it all the time, I highly suggest watching JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. It gets even better with each season. I have a My Anime List account if you want to see my anime ratings: PumpkinRow's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool.  My wife got me into anime.  Well it's time I log off. Goodnight.
Click to expand...

 
I'm Tom Horn...the board (supposedly) murderous cowboy.  Tip your hat to the ladies, don't spit on the sidewalk, and we'll get along just fine.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Stasha_Sz said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here watched Japanese anime?  Rurouni Kenshin is my fave.
> 
> 
> 
> _I watch it all the time, I highly suggest watching JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. It gets even better with each season. I have a My Anime List account if you want to see my anime ratings: PumpkinRow's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, big fan of Anime ever since I was a kid watching Astro-Boy after school. Not sure if I could pick out a favorite, just too many that I like a lot. (GITS; Bubblegum Crisis 2033; Patlabor; Girls und Panzer; She & Her Cat: Everything Flows; Strike Witches; Appleseed...)
Click to expand...

_I watched a little Astro Boy, considering watching Girls und Panzer, and I liked Appleseed. You should start a MyAnimeList account, so you can keep track of and rate what you've seen._


----------



## Gracie

Not in to anime.

Welcome to usmb.


----------



## Kat

Sgt. Striker said:


> Hi, I'm Sgt. Striker! I used to hang out at renewamerica.com mb.  I got tired of the trolling and my attitude wasn't the best on there either.  I'm here for a fresh start or clean slate.  I used to give TMI out about my life but I realize now that people only want to discuss the issues politically not personally.  I'm hoping I can make friends even though I'm not sure if this forum welcomes someone who hasn't developed firm beliefs, yet, nor do I identify myself as a conservative or liberal or even a libertarian at this place and time.





There's no trolling here, so it should be different for you.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Pumpkin Row said:


> _I watched a little Astro Boy, considering watching Girls und Panzer, and I liked Appleseed. You should start a MyAnimeList account, so you can keep track of and rate what you've seen._


 
Actually, I had never heard of "MyAnimeList" until you mentioned it. I noticed you dropped Onepiece off yours; yeah, I did not much like it either. GuP is very enjoyable. As someone who has done military living history and actually been in several of the tanks they model, the art is excellent & accurate. Good story lines about overcoming adversity & bonding. I think you will like it. Check out Noir. Art is good, story is OK, but the music is awesome. (I posted one of the songs in the "What are you listening to" thread)


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Stasha_Sz said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I watched a little Astro Boy, considering watching Girls und Panzer, and I liked Appleseed. You should start a MyAnimeList account, so you can keep track of and rate what you've seen._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I had never heard of "MyAnimeList" until you mentioned it. I noticed you dropped Onepiece off yours; yeah, I did not much like it either. GuP is very enjoyable. As someone who has done military living history and actually been in several of the tanks they model, the art is excellent & accurate. Good story lines about overcoming adversity & bonding. I think you will like it. Check out Noir. Art is good, story is OK, but the music is awesome. (I posted one of the songs in the "What are you listening to" thread)
Click to expand...

_I absolutely despise One Piece. I think I'll actually watch Girls und Panzer after I finish Ro-Kyu-Bu SS. You should try watching JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, it's definitely one of the better action anime._


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Pumpkin Row said:


> _I absolutely despise One Piece. I think I'll actually watch Girls und Panzer after I finish Ro-Kyu-Bu SS. You should try watching JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, it's definitely one of the better action anime._


Crunchyroll has both, I will check out JoJo.

Question for you & Sgt. Striker: Dubbed or Subtitled?


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Stasha_Sz said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I absolutely despise One Piece. I think I'll actually watch Girls und Panzer after I finish Ro-Kyu-Bu SS. You should try watching JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, it's definitely one of the better action anime._
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchyroll has both, I will check out JoJo.
> 
> Question for you & Sgt. Striker: Dubbed or Subtitled?
Click to expand...

_Subbed. A lot of the dubs get annoying, or are done poorly, and the vast majority of anime are not dubbed, anyway. I really don't mind a few dubbed anime, just for the most part I prefer them subbed._


----------



## Sgt. Striker

I like the English-speaking version of Rurouni Kenshin.


----------



## Hossfly

Sgt. Striker said:


> Sorry don't know how to use all the features on here yet.  Don't know what or whose buttons to press, so to speak.


Just don't push JakeStarkey s button. He's a maniac. He hates everybody. Especially Yankees.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Hossfly said:


> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry don't know how to use all the features on here yet.  Don't know what or whose buttons to press, so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't push JakeStarkey s button. He's a maniac. He hates everybody. Especially Yankees.
Click to expand...

Stole your bicycle, Hossfly .  Keep it up, I will steal it again.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Sgt. Striker said:


> Hi, I'm Sgt. Striker! I used to hang out at renewamerica.com mb.  I got tired of the trolling and my attitude wasn't the best on there either.  I'm here for a fresh start or clean slate.  I used to give TMI out about my life but I realize now that people only want to discuss the issues politically not personally.  I'm hoping I can make friends even though I'm not sure if this forum welcomes someone who hasn't developed firm beliefs, yet, nor do I identify myself as a conservative or liberal or even a libertarian at this place and time.


Welcome.

You only get a clean slate if you left your past prejudices behind.

The acetylene torch is down the hall to the right. Just past social justice and body armor.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Hossfly said:


> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry don't know how to use all the features on here yet.  Don't know what or whose buttons to press, so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't push JakeStarkey s button. He's a maniac. He hates everybody. Especially Yankees.
Click to expand...

He pushes his own buttons.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Sgt. Striker said:


> I hope no one thinks my avatar is me worshipping the KKK...


I can assure you the Marxist progressives will vilify you for it. 

So much for a clean slate.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Hi, Sarge



> *Lilly, Pennsylvania: KKK Kicked Out Monument*
> Bronze plaque on a brick pedestal shows 15 hooded Klansmen armed with torches, while two joined hands block their advance. Commemorates the day in 1924 that the people of Lilly kicked out the Klan. - See more at: Lilly, PA - KKK Kicked Out Monument


----------



## Moonglow

Sgt. Striker said:


> Hi, I'm Sgt. Striker! I used to hang out at renewamerica.com mb.  I got tired of the trolling and my attitude wasn't the best on there either.  I'm here for a fresh start or clean slate.  I used to give TMI out about my life but I realize now that people only want to discuss the issues politically not personally.  I'm hoping I can make friends even though I'm not sure if this forum welcomes someone who hasn't developed firm beliefs, yet, nor do I identify myself as a conservative or liberal or even a libertarian at this place and time.


They do draw blood here, Howdy...


----------



## whitehall

I remember "Sgt Stryker" was Duke Wayne's character's name in the 1948 movie "the Sands of Iwo Jima".


----------

